# Wie bekomme ich meine RAMs in den Dualchannel?



## Q!...deluxe (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo @ All,

habe im Bootscreen gelesen dass der Rechner meine RAMs im Singlechannelmodus laufen lässt. Habe mal bissl im BIOS rumgesucht aber keine Möglichkeit gefunden zwischen Dual- und Single zu wechseln wie das bei meinem alten Board der Fall war. Weiß hier jemand wie das bei ASUS geht, bzw was genau man da einstellen muss?

Grüße, Q!


----------



## moe (29. Dezember 2009)

hast du die rams in die steckplätze mit der gleichen farbe gesteckt?
also beide in die gelben, oder beide in die schwarzen? dann müsste das board eigentlich von alleine den dualchannel modus aktivieren.


----------



## El_Lute (29. Dezember 2009)

In welchen DIMM Slots haste die RAM´s stecken? Bei 2 RAM´s solten die in den gelben(DIMM_A1 + DIMM_B1) Slots stecken.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2009)

Einfach die richtigen RAM Slots verwenden, das Mainboard aktiviert dann automatisch den DualChannel.


----------



## ThoR65 (30. Dezember 2009)

Im Zweifelsfalle hilft ein Blick in das dem Mainboard beiliegenden Handbuch. 


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Q!...deluxe (30. Dezember 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfalle hilft ein Blick in das dem Mainboard beiliegenden Handbuch.
> 
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65


Das Handbuch habe ich natürlich als erstes hinzugezogen, da steht drin: Channel A: A1(gelb) und A2(schwarz)
Channel B: B1(gelb) und B2(schwarz)

Wenn ich einen auf A1 und den zweiten auf B1 stecke fährt der Rechner nicht hoch  bzw bleibt er beim ASUS P5Q - Logo stehen, das Bios lässt sich aber dann noch öffnen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2009)

Wenn die Module richtig stecken fallen mir spontan nur zwei Möglichkeiten ein: 
1.) Der Dual Channel mus im BIOS manuell aktiviert werden (eher selten)
2.) Die beiden Module sind nicht gleich und daher nicht für DC geeignet aber das sollte bei deinen ja kein Problem sein


----------



## Q!...deluxe (2. Januar 2010)

Naja, also ich habe die RAMs in einer Packung als Kit gekauft, von daher kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen dass die verschieden sind. Weiss ja nicht ob die bei Kingston verschiedene Chips fuer das gleiche Modell her nehmen. Eher unwahrscheinlich. Kann vllt. auch sein dass das Board ne Macke hat.

Also es war so, dass ich die beiden gelben Slots belegt hatte und der Rechner nicht hoch fuhr und als ich wieder die alte konfig. hatte, also gelb und schwarz belegt auf Channel 1 ging auch erst beim 5. oder 6. mal starten wieder was.


----------



## zcei (2. Januar 2010)

Das klingt aber mehr nach nem Defekt, als nach ner falschen Konfiguration.

Was mich aber auch wundert ist, dass du schwarz mit gelb zusammen benutzen musst. Normalerweise müssen immer die beiden Farben zusammen  Das ist ja auch der Sinn der Farben (oder wars doch die Farbvielheit des Boardes )
Ich werde nachher mal nen Freund fragen. Ich meine er hat auch das P5Q.

MfG
zcei


----------



## Scorpioking78 (2. Januar 2010)

Versuche das Ganze doch ersteinmal ohne Übertaktung. Also Alles auf Standart zurückstellen.


----------



## Q!...deluxe (4. Januar 2010)

Na daran habe ich überhaupt noch nicht gedacht. Werd ich gleich mal Probieren....


----------

